# The things we do for our babies



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

With sam's hydrometer reading 19% the other day and the last week of constantly refilling the portable humidifer, I put my foot down and told my husband we are installing a whole house humidifer on our furnace. I said it was too keep heating costs down and all of us more comfortable but we all know the real reason!

Once it's installed after Thanksgiving I'll let anyone know if it seems to help out Sam's dry skin!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hehe, trickery is sometimes needed. Question though, what are you heating your house with? Just curious cause that's so dry. Or does a Hydrometer read something other than humidity in the air?


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

A hygrometer does indeed read relative humidity in the air. The air here gets quite dry sometimes too and great to hear your hedgie is so lucky!


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Forced air gas furnace. It really does get that dry here in the winter - REALLY cold dry dry air. So I'm looking forward to fitting the humidifer.

Of course, in the summer when it's 95 we can't get RID of the humidity. 

It really is a beautiful state despite the crazy weather, I promise


----------

